# Outdoors > Fishing >  surfcasting whats been caught

## major

what has everyone caught this summer so far surfcasting

----------


## Toby

I haven't caught shit but my mates and most people that go to the river mouth have been getting kingies and shit loads of kahawai.

----------


## major

weve been catching rig  kahawai school sharks

----------


## Munsey

We been getting a few elephant fish , but not many rig ,Major .

----------


## major

we been getting rig in good numbers and they seen to be taking anything after i spent a lot of time getting crabs together. im heading back tomorrow to give it are go as we keep hooking sharks that have been breaking us of

----------


## Chris

All I been getting is eagle rays , good fight but not really target species. Maybe tonight ,easterlies for weeks aren't helping

----------


## major

went out today i got 1 kahawai an octupus and 2 blue cod

----------


## rambo rem700

Caught a snapper off wanaganui friday night

----------


## Josh

Went out yesterday morning and got a few butterfish. A decent sized octopus was hanging around the rock I was on too.

----------


## killwell

22lb 4oz snapper on 16/2/13
lota of snaps and trevs about uoto 2kgs off all the sandy beaches over this way

----------


## Rushy

> 22lb 4oz snapper on 16/2/13
> lota of snaps and trevs about uoto 2kgs off all the sandy beaches over this way


That is a great snapper

----------


## Chris

Went up the coast to Whiritoa for early morning fish ,bugger all until nearly high tide then they came on the bite after it turned.
Was looking pretty average with only 1 Kahawai & a small pannie about 32cm but things had changed by time it got light .


Don't love it when shit like this happens .

----------


## Rushy

Nice Chris.

----------


## sakokid

went up ninety mile last weekend and put the long line out {just a blow up bag job} caught some nice fish snaps and kahawai.  nothing like fresh fish. sorry no pics.. but it tasted great.

----------


## Chris

Good Friday is going OK so far , 5 nice pan snapper & 1 good size Trevally .Still a bit of weed floating round though .

----------


## Dundee

Skills Chris :Thumbsup:     I'm off to river again 6 trout today all went back :Zomg:

----------


## killwell

> That is a great snapper



surfcasting at whakaki near wairoa

----------


## killwell

havnt been out much lately too busy working and hunting

----------


## Toby

How long ago was that?

----------


## killwell

> How long ago was that?


feburary, just wanted to poet the pic, its easy to say ya got a 22pounder from the beach but without a photo, words sometimes don't mean much, fishing is still good up here, probly be good for afew more weeks but the temps are dropping rapidly.
havnt even managed a gurnad yet this season?
where have all the gurnad gone?

----------


## Toby

A guy caught a 23lb'er at whakamahia (Wairoa beach) right off the car park. Dad works in one of the local fishing shops said a few guys hes talked to have got a few snapper over 20lbs. I went with my uncle only managed a Kahawai.

----------


## killwell

awesome, havnt heard of any biggies that way recently, usually word gets around surfcasting msg boards etc.
mitve been a wairoa local?

----------


## Toby

yeah it was. my mums mates boyfriend. not sure about the others just stuff my dad hears in store.

----------


## Scouser

> All I been getting is eagle rays , good fight but not really target species. Maybe tonight ,easterlies for weeks aren't helping


Same Chris, thats what i got last time on the wild west coast up here....bitch to get the hook out.....

----------


## Rushy

> yeah it was. my mums mates boyfriend.


Easier to say "some random dude" Toby

----------


## nelpop

Fishing along the BOP coast has picked up. The snapper are in and are of good condition. Fishing an in coming tide at night seams to work.

----------


## Rushy

> Fishing along the BOP coast has picked up. The snapper are in and are of good condition. Fishing an in coming tide at night seams to work.Attachment 8547Attachment 8548


Great result nelpop

----------


## Scouser

> Fishing along the BOP coast has picked up. The snapper are in and are of good condition. Fishing an in coming tide at night seams to work.Attachment 8547Attachment 8548


Jeese nelpop, i will have to drop off my next catch so you can fillet them for me.....for a small fee of course ;o)

----------


## Toby

> Easier to say "some random dude" Toby


I can put it many ways. mates dad, uncles mate and so on

----------


## Chris

Still getting those bigger ocean run Kahawai(blue backs) snapper seem to have down sized with a big 1 only 1.5 kg down to just legal length .Kahawai fat with row though ,getting the freezer stocked up with smoking fish.

----------


## Chris

The old girl goes a bit crook some times when I do this  :Grin:  She gets over it . 
7 pannies & 2 Kahawai this morning,Happy chap today .

----------


## Rushy

> The old girl goes a bit crook some times when I do this  She gets over it . 
> 7 pannies & 2 Kahawai this morning,Happy chap today .


Brilliant Chris

----------


## Gibo

> The old girl goes a bit crook some times when I do this  She gets over it . 
> 7 pannies & 2 Kahawai this morning,Happy chap today .


Good shit Chris :Thumbsup: , me and the old boy went out last Saturday to the middle ground and caught our limit in a matter of an hour, moved to 5 spots to try and change it up but constant stream of 35-40cm snaps. 
Reckon we must have thrown 30-40 legal ones back once we had our limit. 
They are prolific at the moment.

----------


## Chris

Good opportunity to stock the freezer now while they're there. Been trying to sort a distance casting rig ,last night was another trial.Little mod;s needed & looks like its good to go now,was working last night but with a little problem now sorted. 
Now have a distance cast running rig with a 1.2m -1.5m trace ,with these sort of results.

----------


## veitnamcam

Nice one.
Do you freeze then glaze?
I find gilled and gutted then frozen and glazed keeps better than fillets.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Chris

I gill & gut Kahawai  then into twin packs for smoking VC . Snapper I fillet & put into snap-lock bags ,easier to get the air out of them to stop any freezer burn etc.Leave skin on fillets seems to help too. Generally cut the fillets into 3 pieces ,larger fish 4 or 5 bits .
3 more  1.5 -2.0 kg this morning freezer getting fullish now.

----------


## Chris

Couple of nice panies this morning ,haven't gone out wide yet . :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Couple of nice panies this morning ,haven't gone out wide yet .


Good one Chris.  Nice eating those buggers

----------


## Dundee

> Couple of nice panies this morning ,haven't gone out wide yet .


Be honest Chris. a bloody good haul :Cool:

----------


## Chris

> Be honest Chris. a bloody good haul


You would tell em I got half a sack full Mr D ,was a couple of nice panies in the 16 + 1 2kg Trevally

----------


## Chris

Anzac day snapper 25/4/13


This mornings mixed bag ,snapper ,kahawai ,Trevally 

2 of Trevally round 8 lb ,bigger snapper 6 lb-ish .

----------


## Dundee

Any fish left in the ocean? :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

That's a good haul !

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Chris

> Any fish left in the ocean?


Heaps at spot-X at the moment Mr D;

----------


## Rushy

> Anzac day snapper 25/4/13
> 
> 
> This mornings mixed bag ,snapper ,kahawai ,Trevally 
> 
> 2 of Trevally round 8 lb ,bigger snapper 6 lb-ish .



Who da man Chris?  You da man

----------


## Rushy

> Any fish left in the ocean?


Not around Waihi by the looks of it Dundee

----------


## Chris

> Not around Waihi by the looks of it Dundee


Or Whiritoa Rushy

----------


## Dundee

Spot X will have to wait till next year for us.

----------


## Chris

Was catching snapper at spot-X last winter, next year is fine too. Might know how to fish the place by then .

----------

